# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายวิทยุ อุปกรณ์สื่อสาร ICOM MOTOROLA YAESU STANDARD สายอากาศ เม้าท์ NMO และอื่นๆอีกมากมาย

## QRM

เพื่อนๆสามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้า ของ QRM โดยผ่านทางแฟนเพจโปรแกรม FACEBOOKแค่เพียงกดลิ้งค์ข้างล่าง ก็สามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้าได้เหมือนกันครับเป็นทางเลือกอีกทางหนึ่งครับ
เข้าไปแล้วอย่าลืมกด LIKE ด้วยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ 
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
http://www.facebook.com/QRM.RADIO
http://QRM.RadioMarketShop.com

ด่วนๆเพิ่มช่องทางในการส่งของสำหรับเพื่อนๆทางภาคเหนือ รวดเร็วไวยิ่งขึ้นส่งได้ทุกวันไม่มีวันหยุด
เพิ่มช่องทางในการส่งของให้เพื่อนๆทางภาคเหนือ โดยการส่งสินค้าผ่านทาง บริษัทสยามเฟิสท์ทัวร์ & สยามเฟิสท์เอ็กซเพรสคาร์โก้
ส่งได้ทุกวันไม่มีวันหยุด ส่งเย็นเช้าถึง 
ปลายทางที่สามารถส่งได้มีดังต่อไปนี้
1ลำปาง  2เชียงใหม่  3ลำพูน  4เชียงราย  5เชียงคำ  6พาน  7เทิง  8เชียงของ  9ดอกคำใต้  10จุน  11แม่สาย  12แพร่  13พะเยา
14พิษณุโลก  15แม่จัน  16ม.แม่ฟ้าหลวง


http://www.siamfirst.co.th/sfc/contact2.asp



ขายวิทยุ และอุปกรณ์สื่อสาร ICOM MOTOROLA YAESU STANDARD TYT เม้าท์ NMO และอื่นๆอีกมากมาย
สนใจสินค้าติดต่อได้ที่ 082-5623936
ชอบสินค้ารายการใหน โทรคุย โทรสอบถามได้ครับ

เลขที่บัญชี 193-4-11180-6 บัญชีออมทรัพย์
ธนาคารกรุงเทพ สาขา ถนนประชาชื่น
นาย เริงชาย ยังสว่าง
ทีมงานจัดไปเลยเปลี่ยน


ขาย MOTOROLA P200 สภาพดูดีหน่อยครับ ตามลิ้งค์ข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?226



ขาย YAESU FT-252 (144MHz) และ  FT-257 (430MHz) น้องใหม่จากค่าย YAESU สวยงามครับ ตามลิ้งค์ข้างล่างเลยครับ  
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?160



ขายไมด์ MIDLAND หัวโตๆ สภาพสวย ขายยกพวงครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?103



ขาย สายอากาศ Motorola Spectrum VHF ของใหม่เอี่ยมจากอเมริกา  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?104



ขาย หัวICOM IC-2AT ซักตัวครับ  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?107



ขาย สายอากาศสลิมจิม หลายย่านความถี่ครับ  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?108



ขายเม้าท์ติดรถ ตัวเล็กๆ ของ MALDOL EXCEED รุ่น EM-B80 ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?112



ขาย YAESU FM-9012 เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของใหม่จากโรงงาน ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?113



MOTOROLA GP300 อุปกรณ์ครบชุด พร้อมโปรแกรม 3000บาท ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?114



ขาย ICOM IC-2300H เครื่องและอุปกรณ์ของแท้จากโรงงาน 100%  น่าใช้มากๆครับ 6900บาทพร้อมส่งครับตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?116



ขายYAESU FT-2900R ของใหม่ พร้อมอุปกรณ์จากโรงงาน รายละเอียดตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?117



ขายเครื่อง ICOM IC2200-T เครื่อง GSR ของใหม่มีทะเบียน อุปกรณ์แท้ในกล่อง ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?122



ขายSpender TM-481DTVดำ / TM-581DTVแดง และ TC.COM TCM-1ดำ / TC.COM TCM-2 แดงตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?123



ขายเครื่องโมบายTYT TH-9000 ทั้งเครื่องดำ และ แดงครับ ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?124



ขาย YAESU FT-60R ของใหม่จากโรงงาน อุปกรณ์ครบในกล่อง 2ย่านความถี่ U/V สวยน่าใช้ ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?125



ขาย YAESU FT-270R ของใหม่100% อุปกรณ์แท้ครบในกล่อง  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?126



ขาย YAESU FT-258 เครื่องใหม่มีทะเบียน อุปกรณ์ครบในกล่อง  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?127



ขาย YAESU FT-250 เครื่องใหม่ อุปกรณ์แท้100%ครับ  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?128



ขาย ICOM IC-V80-T  ของแท้ของใหม่มีทะเบียน อุปกรณ์ครบชุดแท้ในกล่อง ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?129



ขาย ICOM IC-V80 แท้ ของใหม่ 100% ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?131



ขาย เครื่อง STANDARD E-240 (144MHz) STANDARD E-280 (245MHz)ของใหม่มีทะเบียน 
ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?132



ขาย  STANDARD E-320 และ STANDARD E-350  144MHz และ 245MHz ของใหม่มีทะเบียน 
ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?133



ขายเครื่อง TYT TH-UVF9 ความถี่ 144MHz / 245MHz  2ความถี่ในเครื่องเดียวกันตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?134



ขาย TYT TH-F8 ของใหม่อุปกรณ์ครบจากโรงงาน ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?135



ขาย TYT TH-F9 PLUS ดำ/แดง และ TH-F9 PLUS แบบ 144/245MHz ในเครื่องเดียวกัน 
ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?136



ขาย BAOFENG  UV-5RA เครื่อง 2 ย่าน 144/245 MHz ในเครื่องเดียวกัน ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?137



ขาย Switching Power Supply ยี่ห้อ STANDARD รุ่น PS30SWIV (ของใหม่ สวยครับ)ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?138



ขายสายอากาศติดรถยนต์ DIAMOND รุ่น CL2E ของแท้  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?139



ขาย ควอเตอร์เวฟ ยี่ห้อ DIAMOND รุ่น M150-GSA (หายากครับ) ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ สินค้าขายดี
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?140



ขาย Diamond SR-780 ( VHF/UHF Super Gainer Mobile Antenna ) สั้นๆหายาก ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?141


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



สนใจสินค้าติดต่อได้ที่ 082-5623936

สนใจอะไรรีบโทรถามนะครับ อย่าโพสถามอย่างเดียว เดี๋ยวจะไม่ได้ครอง
(พึงระลึกใว้เสมอ คนโพสถาม มักไม่ทันคนโทรคุย)


ชอบสินค้ารายการใหน โทรคุย โทรสอบถามได้ครับ

เลขที่บัญชี 193-4-11180-6 บัญชีออมทรัพย์
ธนาคารกรุงเทพ สาขา ถนนประชาชื่น
นาย เริงชาย ยังสว่าง
ทีมงานจัดไปเลยเปลี่ยน


เพื่อนๆสามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้า ของ QRM โดยผ่านทางแฟนเพจโปรแกรมFACEBOOKแค่เพียงกดลิ้งค์ข้างล่าง ก็สามารถเข้าไปรับชมสินค้าได้เหมือนกันครับเป็นทางเลือกอีกทางหนึ่งครับ 
เข้าไปแล้วอย่าลืมกด LIKE ด้วยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
http://www.facebook.com/QRM.RADIO
http://QRM.RadioMarketShop.com

ตรวจสอบสถานะ ems
Track TrackandTrace Trace สถานะสิ่งของ ไปรษณีย์ไทย

http://track.thailandpost.co.th/trac...t/Default.aspx

----------


## QRM

สินค้าที่ขายแล้ว

ขาย ICOM IC-2N สภาพนางฟ้า ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?105 ขายแล้วครับ

ขาย ICOM 2ST สภาพนางสาวศรีสยาม 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?102 ขายแล้วครับ

ขาย ICOM IC-229DH ซักตัวครับ ตามลิ้งค์ข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?161 ขายแล้วครับ

ขาย ICOM 2ST สภาพนางสาวศรีสยาม ตัวที่2 ตามลิ้งค์ข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?159 ขายแล้วครับ

ขาย MOTOROLA MT1000 DTMF 99ช่อง ซักตัวครับ  ตามลิ้งข้างล่างเลยครับ 
http://www.hamradio.co.th/showthread.php?106 ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## hs3ebf

ตามมาเชียร์

----------


## holiday

ลูกค้าเก่ามาดัน พ่อค้าใจดี สั่งปุ๊บ ส่งปั๊บ ราคาไม่แพง

----------

